# Teasing - by snr6424 (~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~MWG )



## Britt Reid (Jul 6, 2012)

_~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~MWG _- two high school acquaitances meet up five years later

*Teasing
by snr6424
(adapted from the original and merged by permission with a story from the Dimensions Discard Room archive)​*
*Chapter One &#8211; Renewing an old acquaintance* 

I looked at her from across the store. Kelly Dryand, former cheerleader at West Forest High. Still wore her blonde hair past the shoulders. I remembered admiring her from afar in high school; she loved to flaunt her tight, toned body. You know the story &#8211; every guy wanted her, every girl wanted to be her. Actually, I knew some girls that wanted her, too.

I’d kept track of her during college via Facebook. Her pictures often involved some sort of party or another, she was clearly still among the more prestigious social groups. Her popularity didn't even waver when she went through a brief Goth phase. Looking at her currently helping a customer pick out a digital camera, I saw that she still favored the darker eye shadows.

I had stopped by this electronics store a week ago to pick up some stuff for my new car (I'm installing a subwoofer). As I was looking around, I’d seen her face peek over an aisle about twenty feet away. I'm not sure if she saw me, or if she would even remember who I was. From the neck up she looked almost exactly as I had remembered.

Now, I should mention something. I've always had a thing for the, um, thicker chicks. In college I dated a few girls both thick and thin, but my favorites were the former stuck-up high school beauties who packed on the Freshman 15….or 30. Kelly actually didn’t completely fit the stereotype &#8211; she was outgoing, friendly to all, but her body had potential to grow. But in high school she was careful not to allow herself to go that way, so I kept a polite distance.

As I stalked Kelly on Facebook, I paid close attention to her pictures to see if the partying lifestyle was responsible for any new pounds. Unfortunately, the pics from her last couple years at school contained very few full body shots, and her face looked quite slim still.

But then, during my visit a week ago, I had rounded the corner to say hi to her. I figured maybe she'd remember me after all. As I entered one end of the aisle, she turned with her back to me to talk to a customer. I stopped dead in my tracks, my jaw bouncing off the floor.

Where I remembered a small toned rear now sat a chunky bubble butt testing the limits of her skin-tight tan slacks. Her blue polo shirt was tucked inside her too-tight belt, highlighting generous love handles spilling over to the sides. Then she turned to the side to point out an item on a rack. A round little pot belly hung over her belt, pressing against her shirt enough to show the indentation of her navel. I noted with approval that her breasts had expanded into large C's or small D's while still maintaining their perkiness.

She was, quite frankly, a wet dream come true. But instead of spontaneously saying hi, I quickly turned around and went to pay for my purchases. I was going to need some time to prepare. 

* * * * *

Wandering through the mall after work, Kelly Dryand glanced into Le Chateau and eyed the latest fashions. She pouted her glossy lips, frowned and continued on to Addition Elle. At 5'9 and 186 pounds (although she didn't yet know the current number), thirty pounds more than in high school, Kelly knew that her choices were limited. The thought of her squeezing into anything below a size 16 was ridiculous, and lately even that was getting difficult...

And, she was wondering, had that been me, Sean Adams, earlier at the store where she worked, quietly giving her the eye, then pulling away? What would I think if I knew that she’d tired of the discipline she’d struggled to maintain when they were in school? How would I react to her enjoyment of formerly forbidden treats, and the feelings it gave her body? Or if I knew the roller coaster of gaining and losing and now gaining again she'd been on since graduating college?

It was all speculation - and I of course had no idea she was speculating.

Seeking the store she came by the mall's Dairy Queen and eyed the soft-serve ice cream. She knew she probably shouldn't, but it was a mildly warm day and the pictures on the windows looked absolutely luscious. Her stomach growled slightly. 

She had eaten lunch, but that was over an an hour ago, and the sub from Quizno's hadn't even filled her up completely. An internal struggle raged behind her vibrant green eyes... 

Kelly steered her increasingly ample backside towards the Dairy Queen and before she knew it she was enjoying a large vanilla cone dipped in chocolate.

It was sooo good! She savored every crunch of the chocolate and licked of the vanilla, letting it melt in her mouth.

Before she knew it the ice cream was gone and she was licking the last sticky drops off of her manicured fingers. Inspecting her fingers afterwards, ensuring that she had gotten all of the sweet, sticky, melted ice cream, she smiled at her choice of electric blue nail polish, brushed the cone crumbs off of her shirt and stood up out of her chair only to discover a small tear in her jeans

"Blast it all!" Kelly swore to herself. “Why couldn’t that seam have just waited a few hours!”

The seam running along the side of her right thigh was split open, exposing a small patch or tanned flesh. Typically Kelly was more upset at the limitations of the garment than at her actions that had strained it.

Thinking quickly, Kelly took off her small sweater, exposing her beefy tanned arms and shoulders, and tied/stretched it across her ample waist. 

"There," she thought to herself. "That should tide me over until I can buy new jeans."

As Kelly turned to leave, she spotted the Twix bar she had in her sweater pocket lying on the floor. Bending over to pick it up, she heard another loud ripping sound. Almost afraid to look, Kelly turned and lifted up her sweater.

The seams on the left side of her jeans had also split.

Carefully, lowering the sweater, Kelly takes a cautious step forward and hears a faint tearing sound. Another step, another small sound. Gingerly moving one chubby foot in front of the other other, Kelly shuffled her voluptuous form towards Addition Elle.

She was almost there and then an assault of smells bombarded her senses. The mall's food court! Even though she had just demolished an ice cream, Kelly's taste buds were already salivating. This had become common over the two years since she'd decided to let her body, not society, decide what she would eat. 

Giving in to her cravings, Kelly headed towards the food court. Now, where to eat?

Gripped by a familiar hunger, Kelly decided to forgo the A&W and Taco Bell, heading to the KFC in the center of the court. 

Although she knew the food was loaded with calories, she was too focused on the enjoyment of consuming to care. She had started a chain reaction between her mind and her belly with the ice cream, and now she found her body demanding more food.

The soft flesh of her stomach pressing gently into the counter, Kelly ordered a big crunch combo with a poutine and after considering a moment, added a small popcorn chicken as well.

Waiting for her food, she tapped her manicured nails on the counter and sucked back on her Mountain Dew, her small second chin undulating slightly with each gulp.

Another suck of the straw revealed that her drink was already empty. Surprised at herself, she decided she didn't care and asked for another refill of the sweet, sugary beverage. It, after all, was a hot day and what were a few calories to an emerging fat girl?

After what seemed like forever, with her stomach by now growling at her to be filled, her order was placed on the tray in front of her. 

Flipping her long, wavy, dirty blonde hair over her shoulder, she picked up her tray and made her way to a table with a chair in the food court, forgoing the potential discomfort of an undersized booth. Her thighs rubbed together with each step; she could feel the touch of her sweater tied around her waist as it made contact with her exposed legs through her ripped jeans.

Finding a spot, as she lowered her oversized fanny onto the seat, another ripping sound accompanied the motion, but porcine Kelly was too focused on her food to care.

Digging in, she opened her poutine and savored the delicious French fries smothered in gravy and melted cheese. It was so good, it was almost akin to being aroused. Packing the food away, she was quickly staring at an empty container and unwrapped her big crunch. wrapping her full lips around the sandwich she enjoyed each mouth-watering bite until it too was gone.

Finally, she was left with the bite-sized popcorn chicken. Dipping each piece into the BBQ sauce she popped them, one at a time into her mouth and licked the remaining sauce off her fingers. Delicious!

Finally feeling full, Kelly rubbed her stomach and smiled contentedly. 

After taking a minute or two to enjoy the warm comfortable feeling of being full, Kelly decided that she should finally get to Addition Elle, seeing as her pants were pretty much history at this point. The passing thoughts about me, Sean Adams, had fled her foodie’s mind.

* * * *

Now, a week later, I had my approach to Kelly all thought out. This was the perfect opportunity to play out my wildest fantasy so I hoped not to make any major mistakes. 

"Hi, Kelly?" I said as I walked up to her. 

She turned to look at me, blankly at first, but recognition slowly dawned on her beautiful features. 

"Ohmygosh, Sean?! How are you?!"

I grinned, she actually seemed happy to see a familiar face from high school.

"Doing well," I replied. "Working over Alliance International, I was fortunate to get a really good job there right after college."

"That's awesome. I wasn't quite as fortunate, as you can see. I had a job at graduation, but it fizzled out after awhile and with the economy I wound up here. But the work isn't bad, and I'm thinking about going to grad school next fall."

"That's cool, this seems like it would be a decent job. Close to the food court, right?"

I made no attempts at disguising the fact that I was giving her a blatant once-over. Kelly shifted slightly and blushed prettily. Her work uniform was obviously a size too small, so her gain was especially on display.

"Yeah, um, I've kinda put on some weight since high school." Kelly confessed, wondering what I was really thinking. Had I been inside her head, as I would later find out, she could tell that I seem disapproving, but then she knew I was never the judgmental type &#8211; just quiet, studious, reliable, and to most of her friends rather boring &#8211; all brain and no fun. 

Kelly, though, suspected that I just wasn’t on the same social wavelength and probably found them just as boring in return. And she knew he wasn’t gay &#8211; he did date, but usually the quiet, chubby bookworms by choice. Now, she was wondering, could I possibly understand her new pleasures? No, that was silly!

"I can see that," I chuckled.

Kelly was plainly taken aback by my lack of tact. She started looking around the store, maybe for an excuse to leave this uncomfortable conversation.

"You must've put on . . . what, 50 pounds?" I continued, trying to be nonchalant.

"Something like that," she admitted quietly, tugging a bit on her shirt as it clung tightly to her softer physique.

"Looks good on you."

"Really?" she asked, now clearly confused. 

(Things were going nicely, just how I wanted it).

"Oh yeah, you've filled out nicely," I replied, stepping a little closer. "Getting a bit of a gut there, huh?"

I reached out and patted her protruding tummy. She sucked in reflexively, I took another step closer so that I was well within her personal space. 

Kelly was now clearly off-balance, unsure as to whether I was making fun of her or truly enjoying her size. I'd later discover she was wondering whether her instinct about me could possibly be right?

"Lots of pizza and beer, right?" I said with a smile. "That pizza likes to hang around for a while."

I gently pinched one of her beginning love handles. It was truly barely a bulge, but it was soft and exciting to the touch. Electricity flowed between us and Kelly jumped back a little in surprise. I took a step forward to maintain a close proximity. Kelly was breathing rather deeply, her prodigious chest rising and falling in a very attractive fashion. Now that she seemed to be right on the edge of leaving I decided to change tactics.

"You look even hotter than I remember," I told her.

She paused. Beauty queen Kelly Dryand wasn't hearing as many compliments with her more zaftig figure. I, Sean Adams, was successfully at keeping her interested even with a little teasing.

"I, uh, why are you here Sean?"

"To see you, quite honestly."

"Yeah, but, I mean, you said it yourself. Maybe I'm not as, you know, thin as back in high school."

"Maybe I prefer you . . . thicker," I grinned. "Speaking of which, you wanna grab lunch?"

I could see a desire for precisely that in her eyes, but knew she still didn't trust me. She still thought that I was setting her up for a big fall. She bit her bottom lip as she tried to examine the angles, but I knew she'd never see what was really happening here. 

Kelly struggled. She’d woken late that morning, grabbed a coffee and pastries for breakfast at Dunkin Donuts, forgoing her usual fare, and had had customers all day. Her stomach was letting her know it feeling neglected. She did want to “grab lunch,” but was Sean for real? She had to take a chance and find out. 

"Um, ok, I have my lunch break in an hour," she finally replied.

"Great, my treat. I’ll order for us at the food court. Can you meet me there?"

“OK,” replied Kelly, pulling a bit self consciously on her snug, barely fitting size 16 slacks as I ambled off.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 6, 2012)

*Chapter Two &#8211; a relationship begins*

I was standing at the entrance to the food court when Kelly approached. Several different outlets chains fronted a common eating area and with sixty minutes to prepare I’d been able to buy a few items from most of them. It would be a fast food smorgasbord and I’d see if I was right about Kelly.

Right on time she showed up. The paunch of her lower belly clearly defined in her slacks as they strained to contain her developing butt. She’d admitted to fifty pounds but I suspected sixty was probably more accurate. After all, it had been nearly seven years since high school.

"I wasn't sure what you wanted, so I got some of everything," I explained.

Kelly stopped in shock, staring bug-eyed at the spread of eats on the food court table. There were two cheeseburgers, fries, a pizza, chicken and macaroni from KFC plus two varieties of Chinese food and two supersize sodas. 

"Dig in," I told her, motioning toward the table. "I didn’t know what you preferred, so I figured we could enjoy a little of everything . I'm sure you know how to enjoy a feast these days!”

Kelly blushed, but still sat down, then tried to act reluctant. I could tell that she had developed quite a taste for greasy high-calorie fare. She began with a slice of the pizza, then a piece of chicken and next one of the burgers. I had a burger of my own and ladled out the Chinese food while we talked of our post high sxhool experiences.
As we chatted she relaxed and seemingly inhaled the food, first eating one dish, then another. Seemingly without noticing it she’d consumed nearly two thirds of what I’d bought and my own stomach was feeling stuffed. This girl obviously could sat.
As she was working on the last of the sweet & sour chicken, I got up from the table. Moments later I returned with two extra large ice cream cones.

"I'm too full," Kelly moaned when I handed one to her.

"Nonsense," I said brusquely. "No one's too full for ice cream. Better hurry up, it's starting to drip down your hand. Let's walk as you eat."

As we walked Kelly licked and licked away at the ice cream. I openly admired her midsection, even rounder now from the large lunch. I couldn't believe the button on her slacks was still holding on. When we were halfway back to the electronics store, Kelly got a case of the hiccups. I couldn't help but chuckle as each hiccup caused her overstuffed belly to bounce and jiggle slightly.

Kelly was munching on the last of the cone as we got back to her store. I’d known a fatty-in-training like her couldn't turn down an ice cream cone. Her cheeks were flushed and her eyes were glassy as she puffed for breath.

"Ooh, I don't *hic* feel so good," she groaned, one hand gently rubbing her tummy.

"It might help if you unbutton those pants," I suggested. "They're looking awfully tight."

"I can't *hic* unbutton!" she exclaimed indignantly. 

"Sure you can," I insisted. "Just pull out your shirt to cover it up."

"We get in *hic* trouble if we *hic* untuck our shirts at work," Kelly protested.

"Oh, alright then. It's too bad, 'cause with that shirt tucked in your stomach looks like it's sticking out really, really far. Is it sticking out farther than your boobs right now?"

Kelly tried to suck in but was much too full. She groaned again and pressed a hand to her side.

"Oooh, I feel so bloated," she complained.

As she started to walk inside I tossed out one more piece of advice.

"Be careful about getting anything off those bottom shelves. If you bend over I think either your pants will split or the button will pop off!"

Kelly considered he advice, and decided to ask Andrea in the back room if she’d like some extra floor time. It meant a chance for commissions in addition to her salary and she readily accepted. It put Kelly to work answering the phone and maintaining records &#8211; a much more sedentary activity while she digested her lunch. 

That evening Kelly called me to thank me for lunch and apologized for eating like a hog. She told me she’d felt really stuffed but admitted she’d just come to love food and eating. I could tell she was testing my reaction.

"Well, that's what happens when you eat well and enjoy it, " I chided her. "Perhaps in the future you could use some Pepto for a chaser."

“So you plan to go on letting me be a little piggy?” she said. “I could tell you were getting off on my stuffing myself.”

Busted!

”You’re just discovering what you enjoy &#8211; and while I’ve no objections at all its your choice,” I said, turning the tables.

“OK &#8211; I can accept that,” Kelly said. “But please don’t get turned off by it. I have no idea why I like stuffing myself &#8211; it just is enjoyable. And today we probably overdid it. But if you want it you now have a fat and gaining girlfriend.”

“My pleasure, my little piggy,” I teased. “Just remember that you picked the nickname yourself!”

"You're just *hic* being mean," Kelly shot back. I wondered if she’d been drinking. “But sure &#8211; we can see each other and I’ll just have to be more careful. I gotta get some rest now.."

"Ok, I'll see you around," I answered. Daydreams of her carefully indulging and bulging dancing in my head.

Kelly hadn't been drinking - she was burping up air. I'd really pushed her to her limits, but strangely she had enjoyed it, but of course she wouldn't share that with me. She went to her bedroom and lay down, soon falling asleep.

----- .

I went back a couple days later to see her again. I started off with compliments, and kept the teasing down. I didn’t want to scare her off after just one meal, not if I could really turn this into something. I could see myself having a lot of fun if Kelly let me help her pack on some more pounds.

We started grabbing lunch several times a week. My office was close by, and she usually worked on Saturdays also. She got used to me ordering the food, albeit not at the initial tempo. I noticed that she even made a point of finishing everything I gave her. I think she was trying to prove that she was ok with who she was, and didn’t care what I said or thought. I didn’t really care about her motivations, I just enjoyed watching her struggle to force everything down.

“I need to *hic* buy some new clothes,” Kelly said as I walked her back to her store after a massive lunch one day.

I glanced at her. She was definitely a couple inches bigger around after our latest gut-busting lunch. She leaned back slightly as she walked, one hand resting atop her protruding middle.

“I think we just passed the maternity store,” I chuckled. 

Her left fist fired out with surprising speed and struck my shoulder.

“You jerk,” she said, but there was no heat in it.

I think she was starting to get used to me, and took my comments are good-natured teasing. I was getting comfortable as well. Not only was I watching a hottie blimp up, I could even talk about it to her face. 

“Yeah, you’re right,” I admitted.

She looked at me in surprise.

“Maternity jeans might not be big enough for your ass!”

Kelly gave an outraged shriek and pounded me in the shoulder again. I started to wonder if I was going to have a bruise. We walked for a moment in silence, she was starting to pout now.

“C’mon, you know I like your fat ass,” I told her.

I reached for her badonkadonk, but she slapped my hand away. At least a small smile started to play on her lips. I didn’t want to scare her away yet, I was having much too much fun.

When we said goodbye at her store I told her that I’d be happy to accompany her that weekend when she went clothes shopping. She looked at me for a few moments, trying to measure my sincerity level, but finally agreed. 

That night Kelly sighed as she went through her wardrobe. My kidding had a point. Nothing fit anymore, but she knew why and had no desire o stop. It wasn’t just the humongous lunches, it was breakfasts twice s big as in high school plus snacks after supper. She was a confirmed foodie and I was her enabler

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

“Do these jeans make my butt look fat?”

I almost laughed out loud. I was finally in a position to give the answer every man has wanted to give. Kelly’s bubble butt filled the jeans completely, the denim clinging to her wonderfully round posterior.

“Yes,” I replied simply, the grin on my face and look in my eye making it apparent that I liked every inch..

Kelly just stuck her tongue out at me and continued to examine herself in the mirror. We were making our fourth stop so far, but fortunately Kelly’s spirits remained rather high despite not finding many flattering outfits.

“What size are those?” I asked, trying to be nonchalant.

A pause.

“Eighteen.”

“Wow,” I chuckled. “Might be time to try the plus size stores.”

That earned me a glare to freeze winter itself. Kelly turned back to the mirror, doing those weird poses that women do when they try on clothing. I admired the spread of her hips, the way her paunch pushed out over the waistband, the slight jiggling as she turned side to side.

“I guess these will have to do,” she sighed. “C’mon, let’s get something to eat, I’m starving.”

“Tell ya what,” I offered. “I’ll make you a deal. Indulge in a little game at lunch and I’ll pay for those clothes.”

She looked at me with unveiled skepticism. She was sure I was up to something, but was trying to weigh the possible consequences against free new clothes. I couldn’t say I was surprised when she capitulated. 

Twenty-five minutes later we pulled up in front of an All-You-Can-Eat buffet. We walked inside and I told her to sit at the table.

“What kind of game are we playing?” she asked suspiciously.

“It’s called &#8216;how much can Kelly eat’,” I grinned.

“I knew I should’ve said no,” she grumbled as she sat down.

With a sigh, she reached down and loosened her belt a notch. I had to turn and walk away as I felt a bulge starting to form in my pants. It seemed that Kelly was going to willingly stuff herself silly just like I had dared to hope. 

A few minutes later I returned with several heaping platefuls of fried chicken, glazed ham, pork roast, mashed potatoes, fries, fettuccini alfredo, and a couple rolls. We chatted as she ate quickly but without haste. When she was down to about half a plate I went back up for “seconds”. She just sighed again when I returned and loosened her belt another notch.

After my third trip up, she was visibly flagging. I moved around to her side of the table, sliding next to her in the booth. She paused from eating her humungous chunk of lasagna for a moment as I placed my hand on her taut midriff. As my fingers moved in slow circles she let out a low moan.

“You can do it,” I encouraged her. 

Kelly took a deep breath, then reached down and completely unbuckled her belt. I snickered out loud. She also wormed the button on her jeans free, letting her overfull tummy expand out even more.

“Are those new jeans?” I asked.

She nodded.

“Looks like maybe you should have gone up another size,” I teased.

She glared at me out of the corner of her eye, but spoiled it by raising a fist to her mouth to stifle a belch. Doggedly, she ate on, breathing heavily as she cleaned the last plate. 

“Ready for dessert?” I asked with a poke to her love handle.

“I feel like I’m going to *urp* explode,” she grunted, leaning back in her seat.

Her belly stuck out, round, proud, and spherical. Her blue and white horizontally striped shirt clung to her tightly, leaving nothing to the imagination. 

“You look like you’re about to pop,” I agreed. “But I know fatties like you always have room for dessert.”

She stifled another burp, groaning softly. I took that to mean that she thought dessert was a great idea. Even if she didn’t, I sure did. I actually had to stop myself from letting loose an evil cackle as I filled up a dinner plate with slices of pie, cake, and cheesecake. Riding a deliciously diabolical urge, I also put together a decadent ice cream sundae.

“Are you trying to kill me,” Kelly whined when I returned.

“Some sweets for my sweet,” I replied with a peck on her cheek.

She was confused and it showed plainly on her face. 

“Now eat up piggy,” I commanded, grabbing and jiggling her bloated paunch.

She did her best, I’ll give her that. After about twenty minutes it was rather obvious that she wasn’t going to be able to finish. Reclining in the booth with a slack jaw and glazed eyes, it almost looked like she was about to pass out.

“You did good,” I told her.

“I can’t *hic* eat another *hic* bite,” she gasped, her globular gut bouncing slightly with each hiccup.

“It’s ok,” I assured her, “I’m very impressed with how you did. We might have to go clothes shopping again soon, especially if you keep on porking out.”

Kelly just grunted, unable to respond. After another fifteen minutes or so I escorted her out to her car. She had managed to buckle her belt back up but the jeans were still unfastened underneath. 

“Going to the fair this weekend?” I asked her when we got to her car.

“Maybe, but I haven’t found anyone to go with,” she replied, glancing at me from the corner of her eye.

I was surprised that she so obviously wanted me to ask.

“I’ll pick you up at nine,” I said. 

Kelly smiled at me, but it faded as I added, “Wear clothes with some give to them, I’m gonna make sure you get to try every single food stand there.”

I grinned as I walked away, already looking forward to Saturday


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 6, 2012)

*Chapter Three &#8211; the Fair*

“Ooh look, fried dough!” Kelly exclaimed.

Any worries that I would have to coerce her into stuffing her face were completely unfounded. She was like a little kid at the fair, enjoying the sights, sounds, and especially all the tastes. We had only been there about two hours, but so far she had put away a humongous breakfast burrito, a corndog, taffy, kettle corn, pulled pork, and an ice cream sandwich. 

She was wearing a pair of shorts (turning slightly pink as she confessed that there was some elastic in the waistband) and a nice blue top. She blushed again as I told her how that blouse made her eyes look nice. 
Since her blouse just came down to her waistband, I was hoping I might get a glimpse of that glorious belly as it grew throughout the course of the day.

“Alright, let’s get some fried dough,” I chuckled.

I handed over $7 as Kelly chose to also get the apple topping. We strolled along as she happily munched away, flecks of pastry sprinkling her prodigious chest. After she finished it off I got her a soft drink to quench her thirst.

“That was *brrrp*…….good,” Kelly finished weakly, her face turning pink again. 

“Ready for more?” I asked.

“Woof, think I better take a break,” she admitted, pressing one hand against a rounder middle.

“Quitting already?”

“Let’s go over there for a moment,” Kelly gestured toward an empty stand.

We walked over there, and after looking around quickly she turned toward the stand and fiddled with something by her waist. 

“Ok, let’s go,” she said after turning around.

I looked pointedly at her swollen midsection. “Loosening that belt already?”

“Just needed some room,” Kelly defended herself.

“Ah, so you’re ready for more, huh?”

“Bring it on!”

I took her at her word, buying her pizza, a pretzel, an ice cream cone, fudge, three homemade doughnuts, and a gyro. After the ice cream, Kelly visited the ladies’ room and after she came out I saw that she only had two notches left on her belt. By the end of the gyro she was visibly struggling, walking slowly and breathing heavily. A thin strip of tanned flesh was visible as her shirt was starting to ride up her bloated tummy.

“What do you want next?” I asked her with malicious glee.

“Oooh, *gggrrrppp* I gotta sit down,” she groaned.

We found a vacant bench and she gratefully collapsed onto her generous rear. She leaned back, moaning softly as she gently rubbed her stomach. A good two or three inches of deliciously plumpened flesh now peeked out, resting atop her snug belt.

I leaned over to whisper in her ear. “You look like you’ve reached your fill, my little piggy. You’re too stuffed to waddle around anymore, aren’t you? I bet you wish you could take off your belt and undo your shorts, but people would talk, wouldn’t they? They’d point and laugh at the little fatty who ate so much she had to unbutton her pants and let her fat gut just hang out for everyone to see.”

I gently poked the bare flesh, marveling at its silky smoothness.

“I feel like I’m gonna pop,” she moaned. “I’m turning into such a fatty.”

“My little fatty,” I chuckled, my index finger moving underneath her paunch, stopping just north of her belt buckle. 

I twitched my finger, but her gut was packed so tight it didn’t even jiggle a little. Then I rested my entire hand on her belly, sliding it beneath her shirt. I started to gently rub the taut surface, starting in little circles around her navel and moving out. She moaned again softly, but the timbre indicated pleasure instead of discomfort. I found myself becoming quite aroused as my hand explored her distended abdomen, relishing in the scintillating feeling of soft flesh so tight and firm from being overfed.
“That feels nice, but people are going to start staring,” Kelly said, gently grabbing my hand. “Plus, I think I need to walk this off a bit.”

We rose and started strolling again, still holding hands. I chuckled at the way Kelly walked, leaning back slightly with her free hand atop her stomach.

“What?” she asked suspiciously.

“You look pregnant.”

“I feel pregnant,” she sighed. “I’ve got a monster food baby.”

“I told you we should have gone to the maternity store,” I teased.

This time she just shook her head good-naturedly. We kept walking, seeing different sights for the next couple hours, not eating anything more. Eventually we came across a tent with a big sign &#8211;

**PIE EATING CONTEST**

I stopped and turned to Kelly with a huge grin.

“No,” she replied flatly.

“C’mon,” I insisted. “Looks like fun. And you love pie!”

Kelly opened her mouth with the clear intent of disagreeing, but then looked at me thoughtfully.

“Ok,” she said.

“Really?”

“Yep, but only if you do something for me.”

“What?” I asked warily.

“Take me out on a date next Friday night?”

“That’s really what you want?”

“Yup.”

“Deal,” I told her with a smile. “Now get up there and earn your date.”
She quirked a half smile and went over to the sign-up table. I took a seat and watched eagerly as she eventually took a place at the head table. It looked like there would be close to a dozen contestants. I was happily surprised that there were three other rather attractive girls &#8211; one fairly heavy, one borderline plump, and one rather slim. 

Each contestant started eating a personal-sized blueberry pie when the gun went off. About half of them were unable to finish the first pie, even though it was rather small. The somewhat plump girl gave up with just a few bites left in the pan, leaning back in her chair and puffing out her cheeks in defeat. I suspected that she, like Kelly, had already eaten quite a bit today. The second pie was peach, and I noticed the heavy girl started to flag. She was rubbing her generous paunch as the third (apple caramel) was set before her. She only managed about a third of it before giving up with a stifled belch. As the fourth pie came out, it was down to Kelly and the slim girl. 

Kelly was certainly looking a little green, swaying slightly in her seat and staring vacantly. The other girl, a cutie with short dark hair, didn't look much better. The crowd watched in anticipation as the remaining two slowly matched each other bite for bite. I noticed that Kelly's left hand had dropped to her lap and was fiddling around with something at her waist, then all of a sudden she seemed to get a second wind. Her tin plate was cleaned, and the other girl only had a few bites left. Then the girl faltered, clapping a hand to her mouth and swallowing hard. With an audible groan she pushed away the not-quite-empty plate.

The MC helped Kelly to her feet, then grabbed her left hand and held it up in victory as he announced her the winner. The audience applauded quite loudly for her, but I doubted she really heard it. With her hands raised over her head, her shirt pulled up to reveal that not only was her belt unbuckled, but her shorts were definitely unfastened also. Kelly put a fist to her mouth to stifle a belch as she accepted her 1st place medal (and a gift certificate to a local bakery).
She shuffled off the stage toward me, weaving slightly and holding her very swollen middle. I noticed a few people in the audience laughing quietly and pointing at her, apparently finding it rather funny to see a girl eat her way out of her pants. 

"Need to lay down," she gasped as soon as she got near me.

Fortunately there was a little clearing nearby, and we found a spot under the shade of a large tree. Kelly laid flat on her back, both palms resting slightly on her overstuffed gut. Every few seconds she hiccupped rather loudly, groaning as her belly jostled. She was so far gone that she didn't even attempt to hide the fact that her shorts were unzipped. After a nap she felt somewhat recovered, but didn't eat much the rest of the day. 

The following day I got a text -

"hope ur happy, holding pants closed with rubber band today. embarrassed to ask for new pair, u made me too fat."

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The next week when I walked in to the electronics store I got to see for myself the effects of her gluttony at the fair. Her slacks were stretched incredibly tight, she must have been wearing a thong to avoid showing the outline of her panties. She was stretching upwards as she put away some stock on a high shelf, and I saw that the front of her shirt had untucked itself.

I quietly walked closer to her, taking care not to be seen. When I got right behind her, I swiftly reached around, snuck my hand up the bottom of her shirt, and grabbed her lower belly.

“Eek!” she squealed, quickly turning around. 

I grinned at her.

“Sean, not nice!” she huffed, her face bright red.

“Looks like those pies are still hanging around,” I said, poking her gut.

She tried to suck it in, but failed miserably as it barely budged. With a sigh of defeat she relaxed her remaining stomach muscles and allowed her pudgy middle to freely swell out. 

“I had two people ask me today when I was due,” she admitted, patting her paunch. 

“I can believe it,” I replied. “I’ve seen women eight months pregnant who have smaller bellies.”

“Not funny,” Kelly glared. “Thank to you every time I bend over I worry that my pants button will pop off.”

I stepped back and took a good look at the button in question. It was barely visible beneath her tummy, but visibly holding on for dear life. Even the flap that covered the zipper was starting to pull back slightly. 

“I honestly can’t believe you squeezed into those pants,” I told her. “Why don’t you just ask for a bigger uniform?”

“I asked Brenda for one this morning. She said she’d get me a pair of 18’s, the biggest they have. If I get fatter than that she’ll have to special order them.”

I chuckled. “Think you’ll get fatter?”

Kelly looked at me, her eyes bright and her mouth quirking into a smile. “I think that’s up to you.”


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 6, 2012)

*Chapter Four --- Dinner Date *

Kelly’s eyes sparkled as she devoured the fried zucchini appetizer at Lenora’s family restaurant. She’d brought me as payback for the promise when I enrolled her in the Fair’s eating contest. She apparently knew it was accommodating to larger customers &#8211; I noted that even some of the staff were over 200 pounds. But it didn’t stop there. But she knew the food was great and the servings the kind she sensed I would love seeing her enjoy. She was dressed in a drop dead loose fitting short-sleeved dinner gown that fully exposed her cleavage and fulsome upper arms.

“OK feeder boy, there are some things you need to know about your big beautiful honey,” she said as she lay aside her nearly finished finger food. “You knew me in high school, but as you can tell I’ve changed in more ways than one. Not only have I gotten fat, its been a journey. I think you’ve been salivating to hear about it and hopefully I’m right.”

I sat mesmerized and nodded. “Go on”

“I was 135 pounds out of high school and you have to know it had been a struggle to stay there. By the end of the summer, with no exercise to speak of and some idle snacking I was 10 pounds heavier, which honestly didn’t concern me. . By the end of my college Freshman year on campus I was 160 and starting to freak out. So that summer I was at home and, with my mom’s helping to discipline me, I dropped twenty pounds. That made me feel really proud of myself &#8211; but then I discovered that it didn’t make me happy, only envious of others who were eating what I couldn’t. 

“You can guess what happened. Back at school it was pizza and party time and I gave in. I still had my larger clothes so it was easy to just trade up as I grew out. By holiday vacation I’d gained back 10 pounds and realized no one but me really cared. If anything, my mom was happy to see me eating and in a better mood, fat or not. My dad’s the kind of person who roils ghis eyeballs whenever women discuss diets. With that kind of “support” I added 15 more by June.”

“So you were 165 by the end of your Sophomore year,” I commented.

“Correct &#8211; the biggest I’d ever been. That’s when my Mom announced that I was obviously naturally prone to be bigger and she wouldn’t help mess with my metabolism with anther diet. I think she got that from my Dad. Somehow I managed to lose five pounds that summer anyway, but don’t ask me how. Fir the next two years I struggled back and forth like a yo-yo, gain ten, lose five, regain ten more &#8211; I graduated at 185, which only seemed bad when I looked at the scale number. Truth was, I really didn’t mind being a BBW. And I knew that’s what I was.”

“And then?”

“It was just three 3 months out of college when I landed a cushy desk job at a local marketing firm. There I was able to sit lazily taking messages and doing data entry with plenty of time on my hands. I could browse the Internet for funny pictures, news, yummy places to eat, and, yeah, plus size clothing websites. I occasionally had to do some editing,, but most of the day was unstructured &#8211; and so you can guess what happened.”

“My piggy began snacking?” I asked as the creamy tomato bisque soup arrived.

“Yeah &#8211; we had a break room with free pastries and I brought them to my desk to munch on. My belly was growing and would bump up against the desk whenever I had to turn to the printer. I recall wanting to move my car seat back so as not tp graze the wheel &#8211; but found I couldn’t because then my legs wouldn’t hit the brake pedal. It didn’t help that with the hot weather I was drinking Coronas at night.”

“You were getting a beer belly?”

“Oh yes - big time, with enchiladas, Chimichangas, chalupa, fiesta potatoes &#8211; the whole Mexican food thing. But I guess I was in denial. As summer shifted into fall sweaters were back and I thought I could hide my growing gut. It was only hidden from myself, of course &#8211; some in the office took notice and made remarks.”

“You can always count on that, “I noted

"’I'll lose it before Christmas’ I promised myself.” Kelly continued “But of course that it didn’t happen and somewhere along the way I passed 200. As the next year began each morning I continued struggling into my size 18 slacks, which had been loose when I purchased them. But I just kept on munching away in my cubicle, thighs spreading, ass spreading, stitches on the verge of a tear. 

“’I have got to get this under control.’ I told myself. I tried to wean myself off junk and fast foods after I moved out from my parents and got my own place. So guess what? I instead became a food connoisseur, cooking stuff for breakfast and supper, then eating for two instead of one. I also started exploring places like this one.”
“So you began looking into ethnic cuisines,” I inquired.

“Yes, I learned there are varieties of Italian, Indian and Chinese foods based on region &#8211; and experimented with cooking some of it myself. But since I had money left over from my paycheck I ate out once or twice a week &#8211; frequently bringing leftovers home and eating them before bed. But I can do some nifty culinary stuff myself &#8211; if things work out I’ll have you over and prove it,” Kelly offered.

“Hmmm,” I answered. “Sounds like an adventure. But you were saying you tried to wean yourself off fast food and junk. How did that go?”

Kelly sighed as she reached the bottom of her soup bowl &#8211; mine was only half empty.

“I got real disciplined. avoiding the break room where the fatty snacks were calling my name, accepting field assignments, and attempting to walk around the office more. This lasted awhile &#8211; I think maybe three months &#8211; and then I lost all control on my commute home one Friday afternoon. Something snap[ped because I hadn’t had a really big meal all week. I stopped at McDonalds, then KFC...mindlessly gorging myself for the entire 30 minute drive home. It was surreal.”

At this point the waiter swapped out our soup bowls for Caesar salads and Kelly continued. 

“Pulling into my driveway, I realized what I'd done. I looked around, still chewing lazily the last few bites of the last greasy burger. Wrappers and bags were everywhere. ’You’re a pig!’ I chided myself.” 

I smiled in sympathy &#8211; wondering where she was going with all this. She was obviously building up to something. 

“I gazed down to find a dollup of mayo had landed on my breast; I scooped it into my greedy mouth with my finger if you can believe it! ’Such a pig,’ I repeated. My stomach, already crammed into a tight size 18 in the morning was begging to be released. My thick thigh were protruding like dough through a new 2 inch burst on the inseam. I didn’t even bother cleaning up with the napkins on hand I was so embarrassed. Instead I hauled my overstuffed body out of the car and up that one, agonizing flight of stairs to my apartment. I slammed the door, and breathlessly went to my bedroom and looked in the mirror. 

“by that time I had calmed down a bit, &#8216;not really that bad, Kelly,’I thought, until I lifted my sweater ” . 

“Oh, what did you see?” I asked while eating my salad. Kelly was ignoring hers. 

“4 inches of blubber now spilling out over my waistband, or should I say &#8216;What waistband?’ I lifted the heavy muffin top of my belly to find the button of my slacks. As I struggled to unbutton them my bloated stomach did he rest. POP! the button flew across the room and landed...i could hear it spinning as I watched all her newly acquired girth jiggle out before her. It seemed awful!”

“Then I started walking to the scale, every step jiggled.

“’how bad can it et be, I was, what 185 at graduation?’ I asked. I looked down to read the number but couldn’t see it. Tipping herself forward a bit I caught a glimpse of the number, 237. &#8216;No, it can't be,’ my mind screamed.”

Kelly finally started eating her alad. “At that point this was the kind of food I thought I should eat for a year &#8211; my mind was having to proves reality. “ 

“I went and tried on all her clothes from college. She jumped up and down trying to squeeze all that blubber into her size 16 jeans; My arms, like two stuffed strombolis, couldn't make it in my jean jacket. I plopped down on the bed and rolled back and forth, wiggling, and squeezing, rolling some more struggling to stuff 237 pounds of pure, jiggly FAT into that adorable ruffled miniskirt she loved but hadn’t won for a year. 

“Finally I got it to button, then heaved myself into an upright position, out of breath from the exertion, and gazed at the beautiful mess I'd become. The fabric of that tiny adorable skirt, digging into pounds of dough. had to be a half foot of flab hanging over the sides..dripping...oozing....I looked at what I’d become, how I’d eaten myself fat. I turned to see my ass, wide and heavy with a big shelf of fat on top. I grabbed a handful of thigh..oof, two handfuls. 

“Logic told me that I should be repulsed &#8211; but instead I was just annoyed that the undersized clothes were so ridiculously out of place for my proportions. Inwaerdly I knew the score.”

“Which was,” I asked. 

Kelly paused, finishing off her salad, perhaps in anticipation of the main course. She was revealing a self awareness and point of view I hadn’t anticipated. 

“’Well there's no way, I’m gonna lose this fat. Im too lazy. And the food is just too delicious. And Mom’s right &#8211; this is apparently where my body wants to be,” I said to myself.” 

“I did try to bring things under control. But it only lasted a day or two before I was again doing the same thing. I would come home and get a glorious meat lovers pizza baking in the oven. After a nap I would jiggle out to grab it and stuffed every bite into my growing belly, even dipping the crusts in blue cheese dressing while noting with a giggle that it was supposed to serve 4.” 

“Other evenings I would throw a pound of pasta in a pot, just to be sure I had enough. Or else it would be a cheesecake. Whatever it was I’d plop my heavy body on the couch and dig in, refusing to acknowledge the consequences. 

“Slowly it began to dawn on me what was going on. I liked being fat! Every bite got more and more delicious. I would slap my big white doughy belly thinking “mmmmm, now if only i could find a man to do all the work. I could just lay back and indulge... “

“It was nirvana," Kelly commented as the main course arrived, “but then the roof caved in”

I had ordered the ranch cut charbroiled top sirloin steak, she’d opted for the thick cut turkey meatloaf. 

We took our time seasoning our potatoes and carving our meat, then I asked “ so what about the roof --- it caved in?”

“Yeah, the company was sold, our location liquidated, I got a year’s severance pay but was out of a job. I realized that at probably over 250 I wasn’t probably that marketable so I spent a year looking for work and losing fifty pounds. Finally I took the retail job where you caught me. By then I was gaining again and had discovered the truth. Kyle, I’m a foodie!”

“Which means?”

“I enjoy eating and stuffing myself &#8211; not to gain weight necessarily, but for the tastes and erotic thrill of consumption. Given the right circumstances I could be a real blimp. Especially if I were to cut back on my work hours and go to grad school. This job I'm at now is definitely not my career ambition.”

I nodded agreeably, thinking to myself that there was really no reason for her to work at all. 

“Well, if it’s what you want you’ll get no hassle from me,” I replied, not clarifying whether her I meant her appetite or her education.

“OK, now I’ll tell you what. This place has a bakery &#8211; and the cheesecakes are to die for. As we pay the bill why don’t we get one to take up to my place?”


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 6, 2012)

*Chapter Five --- Growing and Shopping *

The next Monday after I’d given Kelly her traditional supersized lunch she was once again letting Angela do floor duty while she worked at the desk in the back room. For some reason the usual upholstered executive chair had been borrowed and replaced by a far narrower secretarial chair wth metal arms. Kelly felt it press uncomfortably against her derriere as she eased into it, but got used to it while she worked. 

Two hours later she tried to get up, but to her horror, she now found her ample rear end wedged neatly into the chair, the metal arms digging into her hips.

She attempted to stand using the full strength of both legs but the chair came with her!

Quickly she lowered herself back down and flashed a quick glance around. It didn't seem like anyone had noticed, thank goodness!

Grabbing the arms of the chair with her only slightly pudgy hands, Kelly pushed down as hard as she could and pulled her ass slowly and a tad painfully out of her confining predicament. With a sudden lunge, Kelly's butt came free and she almost stumbled forward.

Taking a quick look around again to make sure no one had seen, Kelly breathed a sigh of relief.

"_Wow, I really have grown. Maybe I do need to start losing weight again," _she briefly thought. "_Either that, or they need to start making chairs bigger!" _

She laughed to herself at her last thought, but then stopped. Apparently over half of the North American population is now overweight, she remembered reading somewhere. She recalled the decadent joy pf having finished off half the red velvet cheesecake with Kyle after their dinner dte, then finishing it off the next day. 

_"Why aren’t places more accommodating to people of size? I'm certainly not losing anything anytime soon. _she thought indignantly."_People like me are their best customers!”"_

Standing up, she loosened her belt one notch. She went out into he mall, headed for the ladies room before going home. It was then she spotted a $20 bill lying on the ground. She looked round to see if anyone had dropped the money, but everyone simply passed by, trying not to look at the large girl with too-small jeans. Her belly peeked over their waistband as she bent down to pick up the bill - that popcorn chicken at lunch had maybe been a mistake, but it felt so good to be full!

Kelly thought about how best to treat herself with the new-found money. She decided to make her way in the direction of the clothing stores, eyes straight ahead so as to avoid any more food court temptations.

_“Should have parked closer_,” she thought to herself as she walked to the other side of the huge mall.

Lately, she was finding it more tiresome to walk for extended lengths of time. Having so much time with her weight on her feet was a burden, and her thighs rubbed together when she walked, making it even more of a pain, especially since she so seldom walked at all.

Another issue was all the "extra" movement. Her DD breasts jiggled in her bra as she lumbered through the mall. Her stomach, while small in comparison to the rest of her body, did some shifting and jigging of it's own, hanging just over her belt. Her shirt fully covered it, and she wasn't prepared to start wearing her jeans on the outside of her tummy. Not yet. 

Kelly's fanny, in all it's glory, shifted side to side in her constricting jeans with every step. From there her wide hips tapered down to her thunder thighs and thick calves all perched atop her smallish size 8 feet, who were currently wedged into a pair of platform sandals, her toenails painted an electric blue.

Finally arriving at the store she stepped inside and looked around. She spotted the jeans section and headed over. She desperately needed a new pair, as the size sixteens she had on were getting far too tight, as the seam splits had just proven.

Kelly headed over to the jeans, picking out a pair of stonewashed ones in a size 20. Browsing around she also selected a cute tank top in a 2x and a pretty white jean skirt in a size 18 which she quietly knew would be too small and then headed towards the change rooms.

"I'll just try these on for now." she said to the dark-haired sales girl. 

"Sure thing!" the salesgirl responded. She seemed very nice and had pretty blue eyes. She was also, however, very very fat.

She grabbed the key to the change room with her fat, sausage-like fingers and started towards it, with Kelly following. As they walked across the store, Kelly observed just how big the girl was.

The girl stood about two or so inches shorter than Kelly at 5 foot 5 or 6. It looked as if she had been forcibly packed into her clothing rather than just having gotten dressed. She was wearing a black-short sleeved shirt over a pink tank top and blue jeans. Her arms were massive and stretching the sleeves. She' was simply fat all over, face, neck, shoulders, arms, forearms, hands, fingers, belly, thighs, calves, ankles, feet, and oh god what an ass. Kelly guessed she had to be close to 300 lbs. 

_“Wow, I'd better find a way to curb my appetite or that could be me!” _Kelly thought to herself.

Addition Elle only carried sizes up to 24, and Kelly suspected this girl was much bigger than that; she decided to investigate a bit.

As they arrived to the change room, Kelly piped up "Excuse me, I love those jeans, did you get them here?" 

The girl's smile cut into her fat cheeks as she replied, "no actually, I picked them up at a store downtown, Krave Clothing, sizes 14-32."

"Krave Clothing? Thanks, maybe I'll go get a pair for myself!" Kelly responded, her suspicions confirmed.

They had arrived at the change room and Kelly thanked the girl again and moved her own sizable form inside.

Kelly locked the door to the change room and stripped off her tight blue t-shirt. Next, she unbuttoned her blue jeans and wrestled them down over her wide hips and off of her thick legs.

_“Guess I'll try on the tank top with the jeans,”_ she thought to herself. She turned to grab them off the stool and caught a glimpse of herself in the dressing room mirror.

Peeling off her stretchy size 16 jeans, Kelly unclipped the skirt from the hanger and stepped into it and pulled it up her legs.

....up to her thunder thighs that is.

The skirt made it up past her chubby feet, thick ankles, and big calves just fine. But once Kelly got it up past her knees, it came to a quick halt halfway up her thighs. Struggling and grunting, Kelly tried forcing the skirt higher, but only managed another two inches.

“Well, I suspected that,” she grumbled. “I can't even fit into a size 18 unless it's stretchy! My butt and hips are too big! Not to mention my huge thighs! Maybe I really do need to lose some weight! But Sean would be so disappointed &#8211; and he’s a keeper“

She turned to the side, all too aware of how her big booty jutted outwards from the back, and her boobs and stomach stuck out in the front. And the middle section, her legs, and torso, were awfully thick. 

Kelly had put on almost forty pounds in the last year, putting her back over 200 she suspected. Lately her eating had just gotten out of control. She found she was always hungry and food just seemed more delicious as of late, with the consequences measured in pounds. And until now she’d not really cared. But now, despite her declarations to me, she was beginning to wonder.

Kelly sighed, shook her head and pulled on the tank top. She had been expecting it to fit comfortably, even a little loose. However, it was definitely more on the too snug side. She checked the tag again just to make sure it was a 2x...it was.

She looked back towards the mirror. 

_Well_, she thought, _it still looks cute. _

Next, she grabbed the size 20 jeans and started to pull them on.

She got them up to her thighs and suddenly it was difficult to pull them any higher. She pouted her full lips and frowned, then pulled harder. Grunting, she got them over her curvy hips and got them zipped.

Tossing her long, dirty blonde hair over her shoulder she turned and examined herself in the mirror.

Yep, she really filled out those size 20s. There wasn't any room in them at all. Maybe not quite as painful as her size 18s but still... As for the to, 3X it would have to be. She decided to buy what fit for now, but keep her options open.

The very fat dark haired girl was working the cash register. As she paid for her selections Kelly asked her for the address of Krave Clothing.

"Um, it's 22 Main St. downtown,." replied the girl. Making a snap decision, Kelly chatted up the girl. Her name she found was Audrey and lived about minutes away from Kelly's house. The two got along well enough that they make plans to hang out later on.

Leaving the store, Kelly's pretty enthused about making a new friend so easily. Looking at her "To Do" list, she spied the last two things left. Grocery shopping, and picking up a new bathroom scale to use at home. Kelly really had no idea of her actual weight.

At a store she knew could sell her the scales she needs, Kelly gets served by a larger sales assistant whose name badge reads 'Gary'. She warmed to him immediately, and his knowledge of scales sure was extensive! When asked whether she needed scales which go above the 300lb mark, she replied that she's unsure of her weight, having recently put on so much so quickly. 

Gary looked at her - Kelly feels like he's undressing her right there in the shop, his eyes penetrate through her too-tight jeans and tank top to her body, folds and all - and says "well if I were being a gentleman, which, may I hasten to say, I am, I'd say you don't look a pound over 200!".

Kelly saw through his ploy. After months of binging, followed by occasional but passing guilt, followed by more binging again, she knew this probably wasn't true, but was still charmed by his 'gentlemanly' lie. 

"Take another guess - be honest this time."

"Honestly... well ma'am, I don't like to be rude now..."

"Go on, just do it, tell me how much I weigh"

"Well, ma'am, the only way you're going to find out for certain is by stepping on the scales! Step on up!"

Kelly stepped onto the nearest scales. The dial rolled upwards, downwards, upwards... oh no! Kelly jumped off them, realizing they only went up to 220. 

"Err... which ones do you think will cater for my body?"

Another piercing glance, Kelly really felt bad for those binges now - DQ, KFC, browneis... but something also told her that Gary preferred girls of her size... she began to wonder how much the salesperson weighed himself, he had to be at least 300, when Gary broke her thought

"I'd try that one there, ma'am." 

The scale he pointed to was large, old-fashioned style, standing almost as tall as Kelly herself. She began to step on, then had an idea

"Hey, you're not about to see how much of a fatty I am without showing me yourself! You go first!"

"Aww, ma'am..." Gary felt his gut, it was bulging under his poorly-fitting work shirt... 

"Well, alright then, seeing as we're both big people.." 

Kelly flinched at that remark, and regarded him with some trepidation as he mounted the scales.

The needle took a little time to settle, whirling from 400 to 150, 350 to 200, before finally settling on 320lbs. 

Gary patted his gut affectionately: "Well, we've gotten a little bigger since the holiday season, but there ain't much wrong with a little meat on your bones, right babe?"

_"Did he just called me babe?" _thought Kelly giggling, her own flesh quivering. 

Gary looked on approvingly, and said bashfully, "Mind if I..." before reaching over to try playing with Kelly's belly. His hands felt big, strong, self-assured - nothing like Kelly's insecure tendencies - she knew from her experiences with Sean thsat she kinda liked being touched like that, having her flesh rubbed and jiggled! 

"Umm... Maybe I was a little off the mark when I said 200..." Gary postulated. 

Ordinarily, Kelly would have felt guilty, ashamed of her size, overly large, but this was different - Gary was being honest, not critical in the slightest! As she stepped on the scale, it felt like they were the only two people in the world - the busy shop had evaporated before her eyes. The needle slid round, up, down, back up, before settling

Kelly giggled as the needle settled on 207. Gary smacked her ass - "That's my girl! Man, I'd love to see you eat..."

Kelly looked a little shocked at this - after all, she'd only known the guy 30 minutes! 

"Oh, I'm sorry, did I say that out loud? ... blast it!..." Gary paused, a little unsure how Kelly would react. 

"Well if I'm being honest, I had been thinking of trying to lose a little" - Kelly touched her bulging belly here &#8211; 

"Why?" Gary asked. "You're already pretty hot - look at you! Nice belly, curvy hips, not to mention your breasts... now, girl, don't try to lose that! Ok, maybe a pound or two either way wouldn't hurt, but to me, you're smokin'!"

Kelly blushed slightly. "Really?"

"Of course - I wouldn't say it if I didn't mean it!"

"Um, well, thanks! That sure is nice of you... and lucky for me I have a boyfriend that likes my appetite too. "

Kelly the foodie, for all her occasional reservations, really did enjoy food and had no desire to diet. Gary was obviously disappointed but his interest I was to laster learn did wonders for any lingering Kelly’s reservations had about her weight. 

Purchasing the scales from Gary (he tried to give her a discount, but she insisted otherwise), Kelly began her walk home. She didn't live that far away from the mall, but especially since she got bigger, the walk had become increasingly harder. That's why she'd driven.

Today was no exception. She waddled out of the air-conditioned mall onto the hot streets. She got to her car, but it wouldn't start. Oh well, it was only six blocks to her parent's house and eight to my place, which was now also her own - she could make it, couldn't she?

She had barely gone two blocks before she was sweating profusely. Two more blocks, and she was definitely a little breathless. One more and her feet hurt, her back was sore from supporting her belly and her thighs were chaffing. 

She spotted an ice-cream store, but the only free seat was by the window. Did she really want to let all the passers-by on the busy street see a sweating fat girl stuffing her face?

She remembered that I would likely be calling before leaving work, but knew that was over two hours away. She decided to stop by her parent's home and try getting some proper exercise. She knew they wouldn't be there until later in the evening.

Sweating it out on her parent’s Stairmaster, Kelly was red-faced and puffing within 3 minutes of starting! Sweat drips down her brow, collecting in the voluminous folds of her body. She huffed and puffed, trying desperately to burn up some calories to shift the weight from her large body, but to little avail. She collapsed, red-faced and breathless, onto the couch. 

Even she was surprised at how unfit she had become! As a child, she'd been relatively skinny and active, but when she hit puberty, she'd filled out. Then, after graduation, she'd gained some curves, newly-formed breasts pushed upwards by her newly-expanded stomach, thickened thighs rubbing against each other whenever she walked, which put her right off any desire to exercise. That was when she'd decided to just let nature take its cource - resulting in what she now knew to be an eighty seven pound gain in four years.

Lying on the floor, however, Kelly forgot her desperation to get ready for Seany when she remembered the contents of the fridge! Hauling her large bulk through to the kitchen, she took a large swig of cola to quench her thirst, then started on the brownies her mum had left over from Church the day before. 

One, two, three, they slid down her throat easy, soon becoming ten, eleven... another swig of cola, then some of last night's mashed potatoes, so creamy and smooth, then a box of doughnuts left on the counter. Oops, she'd dropped one on the floor, better pick it up..
.
RRRRIIIIP!!!

Yup, Kelly was still in those knackered jeans and tight blouse. The seams had now split all the way down her thighs, and the waistband was digging in so uncomfortably to her rippling belly. 

“Ooooh, that was better” Kelly sighed as she undid the waistband, then was brought back to earth by looking at her belly. 

It was pale, past being pudgy, enormously rotund, a huge doughy ball which formed rippling rolls when she bent forward, causing the buttons on her shirt to strain with the effort of containing it. 

It was also plush, chubby, softly rippling... come to think of it, it wasn't so bad after all! Kelly momentarily forgot the cons of being fat, like getting stuck in chairs or tight, constricting clothes. She'd never really realized it before, but her belly was kinda fun! She grabbed it, it reformed itself around her pudgy hand. She poked it, her finger disappeared. She jumped, it rippled and jiggled. 

_“Why starve myself and bust my butt on that Stairmaster,” _she thought, “_when Sean says I'm already a goddess? All I need is to dress in clothes befitting my new station in life.”_

She went home and slipped into her newer, freshly purchased clothes, and awaited my call. But I had a surprise.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 6, 2012)

*Chapter Six - Serendipity*

I quietly walked into what had formerly been my second bedroom, now converted into a study. She was there, leaning forward, her blonde curly hair hanging straight down as she read from a textbook. The top she wore was clearly too small, riding up high enough to reveal a wide swath of pale flesh. The denim jeans were definitely struggling to contain her heft, I could see very substantial love handles spilling over the waistband on each side. I grinned as I leaned forward and pinched one rather firmly.

"Hey!" she exclaimed, twisting in her chair. "Not nice!"

I just smiled at her until her scowl melted. She raised two chubby arms over her head and stretched mightily, smiling slightly as I openly checked her out. 

The arched back did a nice job of highlighting her ripe, luscious breasts barely contained by her 40DD bra. Her top now rode up in front, baring inches and inches of her soft, round gut. I still got a thrill from the fact that even when she stretched, her large belly still sat atop her substantial thighs. She was truly turning into a porker.

As she finished her stretch and started tugging her shirt back down, the light hit her diamond ring just right and glinted slightly.

My little porker.

That date with Kelly nearly a year ago had turned into another date, and still another. I still teased her constantly, whispering gentle barbs each time she outgrew a pair of pants, but at some point I realized that I truly loved this girl. 

She was a good sport about it all, now flaunting each new pound and inviting comment. A month of casual dating turned into something more serious, and a few months ago I had proposed (hiding the ring in a pie of course). Then Kelly had moved in with me, going to grad school and working part-time. 

Over the time we had known each other she admitted that she had flirted with the Freshman 15 when first going to college, yo-yoing until graduation with a net twenty pound gain. 

She regaled me with tales of her pig-outs, which shocked her college classmates. One evening, after going out to a movie premiere, they went to McDonalds to get a bite to eat. She’d already had a hearty supper at the college but it didn’t hinder Kelley from ordering a large chocolate shake, 2 Big Macs, and a large order of fries. She brushed aside the looks of her friends, who had single burgers with a salad. 

This kind of late night fourth meal eating just before sleep of course stretched her stomach. On occasions such as the next morning, after nine hours in bed, she awoke to find that she was ravenous and had a double helping of scrambled eggs, several pancakes, some hash browns and two meat patties for breakfast. 

Later on in the day she might watch tv with snacks that could include bags of cookies, chips, and nachos &#8211; then ake some ice cream out of the freezer and dig in.

Of course this type of stuffing couldn’t go on without having an impact &#8211; and so she would then starve herself for several months trying to lose twenty pounds, but it never seemed to even be ten before she’d revert to form and regain fifteen more. 

Finally, when she had to work before grad school, she’d acknowledged to herself that she was a foodie and simply decided to let her appetite go. 

At first it had just been a relaxation of discipline &#8211; cleaning her plate, acting on impulse when hungry, taking a few larger portions. Then it had become more systematic &#8211; buying groceries to be sure she could cook what she wanted and making larger portions deliberately, observing and playing with her more opulent figure. She felt a bit naughty and guilty at first &#8211; but mostly liberated and free. 

I told her that that her college gaining experience it was nothing compared to her new Grad School Gut that we’d developed together; she had put on close to 20 pounds in just the first semester. She still occasionally claimed that she was going to slim back down, but we both knew they were empty boasts. Especially since she usually said it with a mouth full of some fattening goody.

"Dinner's ready," I announced, my hand brushing my own developing belly. We both could cook and delighted in sharing our creations with one another.

"Good," she replied, her lips curling into a smile. "I'm famished!"

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

It was about an hour after dinner, and I was sitting at my computer chair in the living room. 

"Hey there handsome," a breathy voice greeted me from the doorway.

I swiveled toward the sound and my jaw dropped onto my lap. Occasionally Kelly liked to indulge my "preferences", and this might have been the hottest one yet. She wore a pair of jeans that maybe fit 30 pounds ago. Now they hugged her legs like a second skin, the seams fraying slightly. The flaps of her jeans were separated by what I fantasized were acres of flesh, her still-stuffed belly bulging out like an overinflated beach ball. I joked with her that she'd probably make good money modeling for a maternity magazine, lately she was looking ready to drop. 

She wore a white button-down shirt, only two middle buttons were actually done up (and those looking ready to pop). The bottom part perfectly framed her gravid abdomen. The shirt left did an excellent job of cradling her immense bosom, creating a wonderful stretch of cleavage (even though it was quite apparent she was bra-less). 

"I thought maybe we'd have dessert in bed," she suggested in a sultry voice.

I had been so blown away by her "look" that I had totally missed the fact that she was holding a cheesecake in one hand. And it's just not like me to miss those kind of details. She turned around and sashayed toward the bedroom, her marvelous spherical butt cheeks undulating beneath the fabric in a perfect dance of seduction. 

I followed, but it wasn't that easy since a certain "member" of my own was straining against my jeans. I stripped down to my boxers once we were in bed, but Kelly insisted on keeping on that getup as I fed her bite after bite of cheesecake.

"Hmm, I guess this is the last bite," I finally said, running my finger through the platter to collect the last few creamy crumbs.

Kelly groaned deeply as she sucked my finger clean. 

"Would you like me to get something else for you?" I offered.

"Oh gosh *hic* nooooo......"

I put the empty platter onto the nightstand, then took a moment to observe her form. The two buttons had come undone during the feeding, unable to take any more. Her full breasts parted slightly, but remained surprisingly perky. Her gut rose like a pale fleshy dome, shining slightly from perspiration. Eating an entire cheesecake on a full stomach is no easy feat, even for a little glutton like her. 

After a few minutes of quiet moaning, Kelly burped out loud. 

"I'm such a pig," she admitted, turning pink as she uttered an allusion to her own self-proclaimed nick name to me. It was my cue to be loving and reassuring.

"Such a piggy," I agreed, touching her tenderly.

She strained for a moment to lift her head off the pillow, looking at her bloated tummy.

"I'm getting sooooo fat. Do you still love me?"

My answer would have surprised me a year ago, but it was nothing less than the truth. 

"Fat or thin, I'll always love you."

She smiled. "I think I'll stick with fat."


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 10, 2012)

Edited to insert new chapter four (contributed anonymously) and polish some formatting


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 20, 2012)

Really enjoyed this exquisitely written story.


----------



## faremark (Apr 6, 2020)

I've read this several times ... and it is still great to read again. Absolutely wonderful!


----------

